# Web Design Layout Feedback - SavageLabel



## LFAthletics (Aug 7, 2013)

I have attached the web design layout that I created in Photoshop. Mind you, this was my first attempt EVER at creating a fully customized web layout from scratch. I am going to use this as a template to send to potential web developers to help me create with Shopify, any thoughts/suggestions? It would be much appreciated! 


3 1/2 HOURS OF WORK TOTAL


----------



## justin_86 (Jun 24, 2008)

LFAthletics said:


> I have attached the web design layout that I created in Photoshop. Mind you, this was my first attempt EVER at creating a fully customized web layout from scratch. I am going to use this as a template to send to potential web developers to help me create with Shopify, any thoughts/suggestions? It would be much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 3 1/2 HOURS OF WORK TOTAL


I think it looks great.


----------



## battman2036 (Jan 20, 2014)

Looks great. A little color might knock it out of the park. But then again I might be wrong. The layout and images are phenominal


----------

